
The world's first AI-created whisky - vezycash
https://news.microsoft.com/europe/features/meet-the-worlds-first-ai-created-whisky/
======
myinnerbanjo
Duplicate. Original here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19899815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19899815)

